
The Mormons' $100B fortune is not about the money, stupid - besart_hoxhaj
https://religionnews.com/2020/01/20/the-100-billion-mormon-fortune-is-not-about-the-money-stupid/
======
alanwreath

        The idea that this much money is “a rainy day fund” 
        is a bit fatuous, in my opinion. In my mind, a rainy day
        fund is one that might be enough money to cover the
        finances of the church for a year or two in the case of a
        massive financial downturn or even a full-on depression.
        Let’s say it’s for five years, even.

\- The Article, January 2020

Aged like milk...in less than half a year.

